

PgEast 2011 - PostgresSQL conference is in New York City this year (Mar 22-25) - rmah
https://www.postgresqlconference.org/

======
meghan
And there is a MongoDB track:
<https://www.postgresqlconference.org/2011/east/mongo_talks>

~~~
simonw
One of the things that's really impressed me about 10gen is how much effort
they've put in to running and promoting MongoDB events. We've been collecting
them on Lanyrd and they've been involved with 17 in the past 12 months, and
have another 8 coming up:

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/mongodb/>

They wouldn't be spending all that time and money on events if they didn't
work, so I'm beginning to think this is a major factor in the huge amount of
buzz surrounding MongoDB compared to other NoSQL alternatives.

~~~
besquared
"They wouldn't be spending all that time and money on events if they didn't
work"

false

